# Eating in Barcelona



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all,
having spent a few days in Barcelona, seeing my eldest son amongst other things, I thought that i would recommend you some good eating places:
This, the only authentic Japanese restaurant in the city https://restaurantewasabi.wordpress.com/ my son's Japanese friend and flat mate works there.
For Galician style food and the best Vermouth I have ever tasted, which they make themselves https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...ws-Bar_Bodega_Quimet-Barcelona_Catalonia.html 
A Uruguayan restaurant, serving enormous portions of superb beef https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...851-Reviews-La_Rueda-Barcelona_Catalonia.html 
For noodles https://www.mosquitotapas.com/mosquito/cat/grasshopper
For Cava and tapas https://www.laxampanyeria.com/
I'll try to remember the other places.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my favorite things to do in Barcelona is to just drive up the Costa Brava north from the city, hitting some of the small towns on the way; they always have charming eateries on the sea, and are an amazing place to try various local paellas. Solimar is one well regarded place, but just about any place with a crowd is going to be good.

DH


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

If I go to Barcelona I want to eat Spanish nosh.

Can Mano was very good. Cheap and popular.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> If I go to Barcelona I want to eat Spanish nosh.
> 
> Can Mano was very good. Cheap and popular.


Indeed, but I was not alone, and I am inclined to give others a choice. I for one wouldn't gone to the Ramen place, given a choice, but it was very good. The visit to Wasabi was as a compliment to my son's friend. The pinxto place we went to was excellent, if only I could remember the name!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here are my finds. All Spanish food except for the world's greatest bar and inside you feel like you're in New York City!

Cervecería Catalana 
Carrer de Mallorca, 236, 08008 Barcelona, Spain ‎ 
+34 932 16 03 68 ‎ 


Costa Gallega (Monchos)
Brewery, Bar, Restaurant in the Passeig de Gràcia
Paseo de Gracia, 71. 
08008 Barcelona


BOADAS bar, located off the Ramblas de los Estudios at Tallers, 1.


----------



## Oatmeal (Aug 4, 2016)

You should try the Boqueria Market. It's pretty famous. It's off of Las Ramblas. You should go to the Paella Bar. The seafood paella is incredible. They also have a squid appetizer and these tiny fritter appetizers. It's a really great place.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Oatmeal said:


> You should try the Boqueria Market. It's pretty famous. It's off of Las Ramblas. You should go to the Paella Bar. The seafood paella is incredible. They also have a squid appetizer and these tiny fritter appetizers. It's a really great place.


I too find La Boqueria fascinating. However, my sons condemns it as a tourist trap, as is any establishment on the Ramblas.


----------

